# [ivman / hal] probleme pour demonter une clef usb

## Farnsworth

Bonjour,

Suite aux recentes mise a jour de hal (0.5.5.1-r3) et ivman (0.6.8 ) (que j'ai du demasquer je ne sais plus trop pourquoi mais il le fallait  :Wink:  ) j'ai deux soucis avec les clefs usb / disques usb:

1) ils ne sont pas montes au boot (ni les cd d'ailleurs)

2) lorsque j'allume le disque usb ou que je banque une clef, elle est bien montee et fonctionne correctement mais je ne peux pas la demonter avec mon user (elle ne se monte pas avec l'option users)

Auparavant (hal-0.4.8 / ivman-0.5_pre2) tout ceci fonctionnait bien.

A noter que j'ai toujours un fichier sous /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/usbkey.fdi qui contient ca:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <device>

                <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge> 

                <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.sync" type="bool">false</merge>

        </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

j'ai teste d'autres options dans ce fichier (en particulier auto pour le montage au boot) mais rien a faire, j'ai bien l'impression que hald se fiche totalement de ce fichier alors qu'auparavant il etait pris en compte  :Sad: 

auriez-vous une idee?

Merci

edit: gnome-volume-manager ne m'interesse pas, j'utilise de temps en temps les clefs en console

----------

## truz

Je n'ai jamais modifié la conf par défaut de ivman et je ne pouvais pas démonter mes clés usb non plus. J'ai réglé le problème en ajoutant mon user au groupe 'ivman'...

----------

## Farnsworth

Je viens de tester, je n'avais pas de groupe ivman, j'ai fait un groupadd pour le creer mais ca ne change rien, toujours impossible de demonter.

Pour info je suis deja dans les groupes plugdev et haldaemon.

mais lorsque ca fonctionnait juste le groupe plugdev etait suffisant...

voici comment est montee la clef usb:

```
/dev/usbkingmax on /media/KINGMAX 128 type vfat (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=104,gid=411,umask=007)
```

(le groupe 411 c'est plugdev et le le user 104 c'est ivman)

----------

## truz

au temps pour moi, c'est effectivement le groupe 'plugdev'   :Embarassed: 

Je vais regarder plus en détail ma conf et te redire ça.

Edit: Je viens de voir que j'avais le même problème que toi sur mon DD externe (proprio ivman:plugdev), mais pas sur mon APN (proprio truz:users) alors que je n'ai pas créé de conf spéciale ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre. Après vérification la seule différence était que pour mon DD externe le répertoire "/media/usbdisk" n'était pas supprimé après démontage, et il y avait un fichier ".created_by_pmount" à l'intérieur. J'ai purement supprimé ce répertoire avec le fichier et ça marche.

Avant suppression de /media/usbdisk, je ne peux pas démonter en temps que user

```
/dev/dd20wd on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=103,gid=441,umask=007)
```

Après suppression de /media/usbdisk, je peux démonter en temps que user

```
/dev/dd20wd on /media/dd20wd type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=077)
```

PS: le répertoire /media/dd20wd est créé automatiquement.

PPS: voir cette histoire de pmount...

----------

## Farnsworth

J'ai la meme chose dans /media, mais le fait de supprimer les repertoires ne change rien, apres suppression, pmount les regenere et je ne peux toujours pas demonter la clef, en meme temps c'est normal elle a ete monte par le user ivman sans l'options users, c'est etrange que ca marche chez toi.

Je viens de retester sur un cd et impossible de le demonter, du coup je me demande si j'ai reve sur le fait qu'avant ca marchait ou alors si j'ai touche quelque chose???

----------

## truz

Je n'ai pas de fichier /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/usbkey.fdi, par contre j'ai /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi qui contient entre autres cette ligne (note l'absence de "s" à user).

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.user" type="bool">true</merge>
```

Voici mes versions des logiciels (je suis en ~x86):

ivman: 0.6.8

hal: 0.5.5.1-r3

pmount: 0.9.6

udev: 084

Edit: dbus: 0.60-r3

----------

## loopx

ivman est deprecated non ? 

Faut utiliser pmount...

----------

## Farnsworth

en fait l'option user permet de faire l'inverse de users.

users autorise n'omporte qui a demonter le volume et c'est ce qui m'interesse dans ce cas la.

j'ai cree le fichier sous 95userpolicy en suivant ce howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman

quand je l'avai mis en place ca fonctionnait bien et depuis l'upgrade ca ne marche plus  :Sad: 

il ignore carrement ce fichier maintenant.

----------

## Farnsworth

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ivman est deprecated non ? 
> 
> Faut utiliser pmount...

 

Oups... c'est vrai ca?

mais avec seulement pmount les volumes n'apparaitrons pas sous gnome si? je vais essayer de me pencher un peu plus la dessus parceque je vois mal la frontiere entre hal et ivman et qui fait quoi la dedans...

ivman ne servirait-il pas uniquement a faire apparaitre l'icone sous gnome?

si c'est le cas effectivement j'avais tout faut et je peux utiliser gnome-volume-manager a la place, sinon j'en ai encore besoin.

pinaise, j'ai de la lecture  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs comment fait-on pour savoir si un soft qu'on utilise l'est ou pas (deprecated)? ca peut etre utile  :Wink: 

----------

## truz

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ivman est deprecated non ? 
> 
> Faut utiliser pmount...

 J'avoue ne pas trop connaitre le fonctionnement et le rôle exacte de chacun mais ivman et pmount ne sont pas complémentaires ? HOWTO D-BUS, HAL, KDE media:/

----------

## Farnsworth

ouaip, bon ben il semblerait que ce soit ivman qui fasse le montage, donc je peux difficilement m'en passer  :Sad: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon, je viens de comprendre un truc: mes cd se montaient et s'ejectaient bien auparavant car j'avais ajoute une entree dans /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

donc du coup ca ne passait pas par ivman mais par pmount, mais je ne trouve pas cela tres 'beau'  :Wink: 

le but c'est que ca marche 'tout seul' sans intervention de ma part quand je viens avec un nouveau disque ou une nouvelle clef, donc sans renseigner la fstab.

pour les cd ca n'est pas genant parceque je ne change pas les lecteurs tous les jours, mais pour le reste en usb ou firewire c'est une autre paire de manches.

----------

## loopx

Je t'explique comment ca fonctionne chez moi (bien que je n'ai pas gnome).

Déjà, dans le USE, faut mettre "hal" et "dbus" (enfin, dbus, pas obligé je crois, mais pour etre sur, c'est pas plus mal).

Puis emerge hal et dbus.

Emerge pmount

S'ajouter dans le group plugdev

etc-update

/etc/init.d/dbus start

/etc/init.d/hald start

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald start

Dans fstab, pour le cd, voici la ligne:

/dev/hdc       /mnt/cdrom       iso9660     noauto,user,ro  0   0

Pour tester, tu fais un "pmount /dev/CE_QUE_TU_VEUX_MONTER"

Bon, pour kde, grace au use hal, quand j'insère un cd, il m'affiche un message à la windows "que voulez vous faire...". Il le monte si je veux voir ce qu'il y a dedans. Pour les clé usb, c'est pareil, ou il les montes directement.

Pour gnome, j'ai entendu parler d'un gnome-volume-manager? qui permet de faire le meme travail, à savoir que hal va prévenir gnome, qui va agir pour monter cd qu'il faut (avec pmount?, je sais pas si c'est seulement pour kde, et ca m'étonerai fort d'ailleur).

Si ca va toujours pas, c'est peut etre a cause d'un problème de mise à jour => emerge gentoolkit et un revdep-rebuild devrais arranger les choses  :Wink: 

EDIT: le test avec pmount /dev/XXX dois fonctionner en user

----------

## geekounet

Je confirme que ivman n'est pas nécessaire sous Gnome, c'est gnome-volume-manager qui le remplace. Et effectivement, pmount n'est pas fait que pour KDE, il a d'abord été fait pour Gnome.

----------

## truz

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> le but c'est que ca marche 'tout seul' sans intervention de ma part quand je viens avec un nouveau disque ou une nouvelle clef, donc sans renseigner la fstab.

 

 *http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pmount is a wrapper around the standard mount program which permits normal users to mount removable devices without a matching /etc/fstab entry.

 

+1 pour les infos et tests de loopx avec KDE; je vais donc tester en enlevant ivman dès que j'ai le temps.

----------

## Farnsworth

Vi, je sais deja tout ca, mais vous m'avez lu trop vite  :Wink: 

en fait je peux difficilement me passer de ivman (le remplacer par gnome-volume-manager) vu que j'utilise la machine sans gnome de temps en temps et j'aimerai bien que quand j'insere une clef meme dans ces cas la, elle se monte toute seule comme il faut. sinon j'installerai effectivement gnome-volume-manager.

Concernant pmount, il ne monte pas sans intervention le peripherique et c'est ca que je recherche (je crois que pmount est une dependance de hal ou ivman d'ailleurs), en fait je cherche a avoir le meme comportement que sous windows pour ce qui est des periphs usb & fw.

----------

## loopx

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je confirme que ivman n'est pas nécessaire sous Gnome, c'est gnome-volume-manager qui le remplace. Et effectivement, pmount n'est pas fait que pour KDE, il a d'abord été fait pour Gnome.

 

T'es sur que pmount a été créer pour gnome à la base ? Je dis ca parce que pour moi:

gnome-volume-manager et l'équivalent sous kde (sais pas comment il s'appelle, la tit jolie fenetre et tout et tout) dépende de pmount, car c'est lui qui, sur commande, monte la device (dans /media pour kde))

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Je confirme que ivman n'est pas nécessaire sous Gnome, c'est gnome-volume-manager qui le remplace. Et effectivement, pmount n'est pas fait que pour KDE, il a d'abord été fait pour Gnome. 
> 
> T'es sur que pmount a été créer pour gnome à la base ? Je dis ca parce que pour moi:
> 
> gnome-volume-manager et l'équivalent sous kde (sais pas comment il s'appelle, la tit jolie fenetre et tout et tout) dépende de pmount, car c'est lui qui, sur commande, monte la device (dans /media pour kde))

 

Oui, je suis à peu près sur, pmount est utilisé depuis plus longtemps sous gnome (depuis le 2.10 sous debian il me semble) que sous kde (3.5).

----------

## loopx

Ah, oki.

En tout cas, maintenant, si tu l'as pas, ca marche pas (ou alors des alternatives foireuses).

----------

## spider312

 *loopx wrote:*   

> T'es sur que pmount a été créer pour gnome à la base ?
> 
> [...] (dans /media pour kde)

 Me fait quand même un peu mal au c...oeur de lire ça ...

Hey les gens, l'informatique, même la partie GNU/Linux n'est pas axée autour de KDE/Gnome hein !

Dans l'histoire, le responsable de /media c'est hal, et c'est le même hal qu'on utilise KDE, Gnome, XFCE, e17, fluxbox ou même bash !

pmount n'est qu'un intermediaire permettant aux users de faire des trucs que seul root peut faire, mais sans bidouilles comme l'ajout d'une ligne et de l'option "user" dans le fstab, donc pmount ne remplace pas ivman, GVM ou la partie de KDE qui gère ça, il est simplement utilisés par eux, le but de ce système est justement de rendre tout ça super modulaire pour que chaque personne puisse choisir son gestionnaire de medias selon son bureau ou ses préférences ...

----------

## Gentree

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> J'ai la meme chose dans /media, mais le fait de supprimer les repertoires ne change rien, apres suppression, pmount les regenere et je ne peux toujours pas demonter la clef, en meme temps c'est normal elle a ete monte par le user ivman sans l'options users, c'est etrange que ca marche chez toi.
> 
> Je viens de retester sur un cd et impossible de le demonter, du coup je me demande si j'ai reve sur le fait qu'avant ca marchait ou alors si j'ai touche quelque chose???

 

dans quelle contexte tu ne peut les demonter? cli utilisateur?

eject evitera les sousis de permissions , normallement il est on suid dont il peut-etre lancer par user et s'en charge de son coté du demontage.

sinon fait gaffe a hal + clés usb 

ca peut les griller on sync. !!

prefer async.   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2700474.html#2700474

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

>  mais sans bidouilles comme l'ajout d'une ligne et de l'option "user" dans le fstab,

 

il n'y a bidouillage , c'est un option de la commande mount. De fonctionne bien definit est stable.

Je prefers ca que d'empiler un tas de trucs du style hal pmount ivman  qui vont alterer grosierrement le fonctionnement du system dans une facon tres complex et difficile a comprendre qui est sur de donner les problemes de compat et dependances merdique comme on voit ici.

Dons moi 'users' enlever 'sync' . Je suis assez grand pour umounter ma clé et en rapport avec ces galleres ca me fait gagner pas mal de temps   :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> eject evitera les sousis de permissions , normallement il est on suid dont il peut-etre lancer par user et s'en charge de son coté du demontage.

 Les infos en fin d'installation de pmount sont les suivantes :

```
        einfo "This package has been installed setuid.  The permissions are as such that"

        einfo "only users that belong to the plugdev group are allowed to run this."

        einfo

        einfo "Please add your user to the plugdev group to be able to mount USB drives"
```

Donc a priori, pmount est également setuid (sur plugdev).

Voici mes versions des logiciels (je suis en ~x86):

ivman: 0.6.8

hal: 0.5.5.1-r3

pmount: 0.9.6

udev: 079-r1

Ivman n'est pas activé et  les montage/démontage (via pmount et pumount) fonctionnent très bien.

Je teste le montage automatique via ivman et j'édite mon post.

PS : les infos de la fin d'emerge d'ivman :

```
       einfo "Note that, as of version 0.6.0, the IvmConfigMappings.xml configuration"

        einfo "file is no longer required to correctly mount fstab entries which"

        einfo "use symbolic links.  You may safely remove this file if desired."

        einfo "However, HAL typically does not correctly deal with fstab"

        einfo "entries of this nature, therefore it is strongly recommanded that"

        einfo "you have real device names (i.e. not symlinks) in /etc/fstab."

        echo

        einfo "By default, Ivman will mount any removable disks as they are"

        einfo "attached.  If you want Ivman to do more, such as hibernating"

        einfo "your laptop when the lid is closed or when the battery is low,"

        einfo "look at the configuration files in /etc/ivman/ .
```

EDIT : bon, j'ai fait quelques essais et vaguement saisi le fonctionnement de ivman/pmount/hal. En fait, si tu as une entrée dans le fstab correspondant au périphérique celui-ci est monté avec pour propriétaire "root:root" mais ton user peut le démonter via "pumount".

Par contre, si l'entrée n'existe pas, alors le périphérique est monté avec pour propriétaire "ivman:plugdev" et là, aucun problème pour le démonter (toujours avec "pumount").

Conclusion : pumount c'est bon, mangez-en !!!   :Wink: 

EDIT-bis : en fait, c'est plus vicelard que ça. J'ai l'impression que ce sont les lien symboliques udev qui font merdouiller ivman. Par exemple, je génère un lien /dev/hdd_usb qui pointe vers /dev/sda1 pour mon disque dur externe et j'ai une entrée dans mon fstab qui correspond à ce lien pour le monter à la main.

Et bien avec ivman, quand je le branche, le lien n'est pas pris en compte et il le monte en fonction de l'entrée du fstab correspondant au /dev/sda1 (pour les clés usb "étrangères") avec comme propriétaire "root:root".

Mais, le pumount fonctionne toujours en user.   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Pfff, le fonctionnement de ce truc est erratique ...   :Confused: 

J'ai modifié mes règles udev pour que le périphérique soit /dev/hdd_usb et le lien /dev/sda1 en conservant l'entrée dans mon fstab. Et bien maintenant mon disque externe est monté avec pour propriétaire ivman:plugdev et sa seconde partition (dont l'entrée fstab n'existe pas) est montée dans /media/usbdisk avec pour propriétaire root:root.   :Shocked: 

Totalement l'inverse de ce que j'avais juste avant (avec les liens des devices inversés).

Je n'y comprends plus rien ...

----------

## loading...

moi j'ai le même problème. le stick mount automatiquement, mais je ne peux pas l'umounter comme user. est-ce qu'il y a une solution pour cela?

----------

## Farnsworth

Tu utilises ivman ou gnome volume manager? quelles versions?

----------

## Somy

pour ceux qui utilisent ivman c'est assez simple (je sais plus où j'ai vu ça, pitet dans une doc d'ivman mais je suis pas sûr)

il faut lancer ivman deux fois :

- une fois avec le rc-script

- une fois en tant que user (dans le .bashrc ou le .xinitrc)

Et après a vous les joies du pumount en user....

----------

## Farnsworth

Merci,

Je viens de tester mais ca ne fonctionne pas... enfin si mais pas comme il faudrait  :Wink: 

en fait lorsque je met la clef (un memory stick en l'occurence) il le monte avec mon user, donc je peux faire un click droit / demonter, la il le demonte, mais immediatement apres c'est le drame  :Wink:  il me remonte la carte avec root, du coup je tombe dans le meme cas qu'avant, impossible de la demonter sans etre root.

C'est vraiment etrange, mais mis a part ce probleme de demontage, j'ai un autre souci, je ne peux plus passer les options que je voudrais lors des montages, hald s'en fiche completement  :Sad: 

bref c'est bien chiant, je vais finir par craquer et passer sur gvm   :Confused: 

----------

## Somy

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de tester mais ca ne fonctionne pas... enfin si mais pas comme il faudrait 
> 
> en fait lorsque je met la clef (un memory stick en l'occurence) il le monte avec mon user, donc je peux faire un click droit / demonter, la il le demonte, mais immediatement apres c'est le drame  il me remonte la carte avec root, du coup je tombe dans le meme cas qu'avant, impossible de la demonter sans etre root.

 

C'est bizarre, bon j'ai pas de memory sticks pour vérifier, mais le comportement est normal sur mes clef usb   :Question: 

tu utilises quoi comme filemanager (la commande pour démonter le périphérique)?

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vraiment etrange, mais mis a part ce probleme de demontage, j'ai un autre souci, je ne peux plus passer les options que je voudrais lors des montages, hald s'en fiche completement 

 

Pour les options de montages il faut aller jouer avec les policies de hal...

Rassure moi t'as plus rien dans ton fstab par rapport à ces périphériques?

Ah et 

 *Quote:*   

>   une fois en tant que user (dans le .bashrc ou le .xinitrc) 

 

le .bashrc c'est un peu trop violent au fait  :Smile: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Le memory stick se comporte comme une clef usb, il est monte en /dev/sd?1.

niveau file manager, je suis sous gnome donc c'est nautilus, et pout demonter c'est bouton droit / demonter  :Wink: 

mais j'ai essaye en faisant un umount en ligne de commande (ce que doit faire nautilus) et ca fait pareil.

pour les options de montage, oui, j'ai mis en place un fichier policy et il n'est pas lu/interprete, je repete que ca marchait tres bien avant l'upgrade avec le meme fichier, j'ai essaye de downgrader mais j'ai des problemes de dependances, il me faudrait downgrader trop de trucs :/

et rien dans la fstab...

voili

merci en tout cas pour ton aide,

++

----------

## yoyo

 *Somy wrote:*   

> pour ceux qui utilisent ivman c'est assez simple (je sais plus où j'ai vu ça, pitet dans une doc d'ivman mais je suis pas sûr)
> 
> il faut lancer ivman deux fois :
> 
> - une fois avec le rc-script
> ...

 Je n'en suis pas sûr du tout ...

Perso, sous fluxbox, je n'ai qu'une session ivman lancée (via le rc-script) et tout fonctionne bien.

Enfin à part quelques problèmes de user:group aléatoires (une fois ivman:plugdev et une autre root:root) sur mes points de montages existants/générés dont je ne me soucie plus depuis que j'ai remplacé mes occurences mount/umount par pmount/pumount (alias, desklets etc.).

Enjoy !

----------

